# New 55 Gallon fish, but not sure what they are?



## drummerguydw (Mar 28, 2008)

Juat stocked my new 55 gallon tank, picked these out since they are doing nicely with very little aggression but I am not totally sure what they are. Sorry for blurriness, it is my first time trying to take pictures of aquarium fish.

#1

























#2

























#3


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

1. A somewhat beat up cobalt blue (met. callainos (sp?)).
2. Metriaclima estherae, possibly. Eyes and head look wrong in the last pic, though.
3. Zebra sp?


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

2 is a Red Zebra/Yellow Lab hybrid


----------



## drummerguydw (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks guys, looking for a couple more opinions just to be sure, especially on the last one.

first one is about 3-3.5" long
2nd is about 3 inches
3rd is about 4 inches


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The last one may be an elongatus of some variant.

I see a Yellow lab behind him in one of the pics...If you plan to breed, you'll want to remove the estherae or estherae / yellow lab crosses. (pic # 2 - I can't say for sure what they are, but one of the above guesses is likely correct) They will crossbreed with both the yellow labs and Cobalts.

If you don't plan to distribute any fry from the tank, it won't matter.

Kim


----------



## drummerguydw (Mar 28, 2008)

i dont plan on letting any fry I might get leech out into the hobby dont worry, especially if they might be a hybrid. this tank if mainly my tank for fun, i want them to breed but I plan on keeping all the fry for myself so it wont matter if i get hybrids.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

cichlidaholic said:


> The last one may be an elongatus of some variant.
> 
> I see a Yellow lab behind him in one of the pics...If you plan to breed, you'll want to remove the estherae or estherae / yellow lab crosses. (pic # 2 - I can't say for sure what they are, but one of the above guesses is likely correct) They will crossbreed with both the yellow labs and Cobalts.
> 
> ...


 Aww, c'mon Kim, all Psuedotropheus sp. enlongatus (except one variant of female PS. sp. enlongatus ornatus) have a black submarginal band in their dorsal. :wink:

You are onto something with the shape though and I nominate Metriaclima sp. "zebra slim" as the likely species to place him into. :thumb:


----------

